# More Pics of Bruno



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have more pics that I want to share!  I love the third pic!

http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45 ... 0_2922.jpg

http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45 ... 0_2921.jpg

http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq45 ... 0_2871.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruno is so sweet! Great pics.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Bruno's a cutie.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

-Dies from cuteness overload-

WHAT A SWEETHEART! :lol:


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

I think your Hedgehog might actually be a Ninja judging by that third picture :lol:


----------



## lindseyst (Sep 10, 2008)

Bruno is such an adorable name!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

He looks like he's a really sweet hedgie.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks, he may look sweet and adorable but he is a trouble maker. lol


----------

